# 3.0.5.1 chmod Problem



## MichaelLo (4. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

in der Version 3.0.4.6 konnte ich als root ganz einfach mit:
sudo chmod 0XYZ -R /pfad/zum/verzeichnis/ 
die Schreibrechte anpassen...

seit dem Update auf 3.0.5.1 funktioniert das nicht mehr... könnte mir vielleicht jemand verraten was ich falsch mache?!?! 

Danke euch schon jetzt!!!


----------



## Till (4. März 2013)

> seit dem Update auf 3.0.5.1 funktioniert das nicht mehr... könnte mir vielleicht jemand verraten was ich falsch mache?!?!


Das Anpassen der Rechte ist nicht mehr möglich da die Verzeichnisse jetzt mit dem immutable Attribut geschützt werden. Du musst also erst z.B. ein:

chattr -i /var/www/clients/client0/web1

ausführen um den Schutz aufzuheben.


----------



## MichaelLo (4. März 2013)

Danke Till für die sehr schnelle Antwort!!!

und dann kann ich mit chmod die Schreibrechte setzen die ich benötige?

was passiert dann mit den Schreibrechenten wenn ich chattr +i danach wieder ausführe? bleiben dann die Schreibrechte bestehen nur das Verzeichnis ist nicht mehr änderbar?

ich frage lieber 2x nach bevor ich auf dem Server rumpfusche... denn aus der Wiki werde ich gerade auch nicht wirklich schlauer: chattr


----------



## Till (4. März 2013)

In das verzeichnis darf nicht geschrieben werden, deshalb ist es geschützt. Wenn du dateien außerhalb des web verzeichnisses speichern möchtest, dann kannst du sie im private ordner ablegen. Wenn du chattr verwendest hebst du den schutz vorübergehend auf.


----------



## MichaelLo (4. März 2013)

ich verstehe gerade nur Bahnhof von daher erkläre ich am Besten mal was ich brauche... 

um Arfooo zu installieren - ein Directory Script muss das config Verzeichnis beschreibbar sein... damit die db.php angelegt werden kann...

dazu noch das cache Verzeichnis wo laufend immer wieder neue Dateien abgelegt werden...

das save Verzeichnis wo die Bilder der User liegen...

beim CMS Pimcore ist das alles noch schlimmer... da werden GBs an Daten im var Verzeichnis abgelegt je nach Größe der Installation...

oder Wordpress das content Verzeichnis wo Bilder usw. abgelegt werden...

was mache ich jetzt mit diesen Verzeichnissen die Schreibrechte fordern???


----------



## Till (4. März 2013)

Du verwechselt das web root verzeichnis welches nicht beschreibbar sein darf mit eem web verzeichnis, welches beschreibbar ist und wo man scripte und cms systeme installiert. Rechteänderungen sind dafür keine notwendig, funktioniert alles mit den standard rechten.


----------

